# Handy Track Ballast Scoop Found at Tractor Supply



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

I came across this handy plastic scoop at Tractor Supply and found it ideal for placing track ballast. It holds about four cups, and was originally designed for animal feed. The cost was $3, quite reasonable. I store it under my glassworks, seen in the background.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I like the building in the background


----------

